# WINCC Flex Runtime auf Tablet-PC



## JoeJo (5 August 2011)

Hallo,
ist es möglich auf einem Aktuellen Tablet-PC eine WINCC Flex Runtime zu betreiben? Der Hintergrund ist ich möchte meine Gebäudeautomatisierung gerne von einem Tablet-Pc aus bedienen. Die Anbindung sollte über W-LAN erfolgen.
Ein Lan-CP ist bereits vorhanden sowie die Anbindung an einen W-LAN-Router.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joe


----------



## Astralavista (5 August 2011)

Wie wäre es denn auf dem Tablet-PC einfach nur Teamviewer laufen zu lassen mit dem man einen leistungsstärkeren PC fernwartet?
Dann kann am Tablet auch mal der Akku leer sein und man kann die Visu trotzdem noch am stationären PC bedienen.


----------



## JoeJo (6 August 2011)

Hallo Astralavista,
ich wollte den Tablet-PC gerne in eine Wandhalterung mit Ladestation stecken und dann bei Bedarf herausnehmen . Zur Zeit habe ich einen OP3 an der Steuerung um Parameter zu ändern. Mit einem Tablet-PC währe das ganze natürlich einfacher bzw. man könnte Ihn dann auch zum Surfen benutzen.    

Joe


----------



## netmaster (6 August 2011)

So viel Leistung braucht die Runtime auch nicht. Das schafft der Tablet PC meiner Meinung nach schon. 
Auserdem seh ich es im Privat Bereich etwas sinnfrei, einen extra PC aufzustellen für eine Runtime. Alleine schon wegen den Stromkosten.


----------



## c.wehn (7 August 2011)

Hey Joe... 

wenn es nur Parameter sind und keine aufwendige Visu's gibt es doch mittlerweile CPU's mit möglichkeit einer HTML Visualisierung...

ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das das sogar mit jeder CPU geht mit der richtig libary...


Aber ich denke auch das ein aktueller tablet pc die visu stämmen kann!
wenn du nen iphone hast.. dafür gibts auch schon möglichkeiten des visualisierens.. siehe jochen k. oder einfach mal ins app store gucken..

für android gibts bestimmt auch was?!


----------



## JoeJo (7 August 2011)

Hallo,
läuft WINCC-Flex Runtime überhaupt auf den Tablet-PC`s? Die Dinger haben fast alle Android 2 als Betriebssystem. Ich würde mir ungern einen Tablet-PC kaufen und müsste dann feststellen dass WINCC-Flex nicht darufläuft.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joe


----------



## Lupo (7 August 2011)

Ich kann jetzt hier nichts zu Android etc. sagen - aber das Flex darauf läuft, wo es doch schon sonst sehr unflexibel bei den Betriebssystemen ist, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.

Mittels VNC o.ä. wird es aber ganz sicher funktionieren - aber dann läuft die Applikation ja auf einem anderen Rechner (wie schon beschrieben).


----------



## JoeJo (8 August 2011)

Vorerst mal Dank für die Antworten. Ich wede mich mal umhören ob jemand in meinem Bekantenkreis schon so ein Teil besitzt und es mir für einen Test zu Verfügung stellen würde.

Guß
Joe


----------



## al3x (9 August 2011)

es gibt auch Tablet PCs mit Windows 7 oder XP als Betriebssystem. Auf denen dürfte es überhaupt kein Problem sein...


----------



## Lukler (30 September 2013)

Hallo JoeJo,

hast du dir ein Tablet gekauft? wenn Ja wie läuft


----------



## Lukler (30 September 2013)

Hallo JoeJo,

hast du dir ein Tablet gekauft? wenn Ja wie läuft dies? Bin auch auf der suche nach einem geeigneten Tablet für meine Gebäudeautomation


----------



## JesperMP (30 September 2013)

Es musste gehen, aber nur mit Tablet PCs mit Windows 7 Professional.
Das wäre vielleicht das grösste Problem so ein Ding zu finden. Die Tablet PCs haben ja alle iOs, Android oder Windows 8.
Ich glaube nicht das WinCC Flexible Windows 8 unterstützen wird. Siemens will uns af TIA druchen. Also wenn Windows 8 Unterstützung kommt, dann nur für WinCC RT v12.

Ich denke das ein stationären PCs als Server für irgendeiner Client Software auf der Tablet wäre den besten weg für Heute.

Oder, der CPU als Webserver und Webbrowser auf den Tablet. Der Webserver zu programmieren auf der CPU ist aber ganz unterschiedlich zu WinCC Flexible.

edit: Verdammt ! Habe nicht gesehen das diesen Thema etwas veraltet ist.


----------



## Lukler (30 September 2013)

Hallo JesperMP,

passt schon, habe das Thema wieder aufgegriffen da ich sehen wollte ob JoeJo nach 2 Jahren seine Gebäudeautomation stehen hat.
Ich bin momentan am Bauen. Als Steuerung habe ich eine Vipa 315 SB. Diese soll als Rolladen, Licht, Brand, Alarm und Temperatursteuerung dienen. Ich benötige noch eine praktikable Lösung der Visualisierung. Am liebesten würde ich halt ein Panel im Wohnimmer haben von dem ich die einzelnen Bereiche Steuern überwachen und Steuern kann. So wie JoeJo am besten mit Ladestation zum herausnehmen.


----------



## JoeJo (2 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ausser Heizungssteuerung und Hauswasserwerk noch nichts wegen Zeitmangel realisiert.
Zur Zeit habe ich für diese Funktionen ein OP3 verbaut.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## Profiler (24 November 2013)

Ich werde das über Weihnachten auch mal ausprobieren. Ein Tablet-PC mit Windows OS kostet zwischen 300 und 400€. Ist nur schade, daß die keine Ethernet-Schnittstelle haben, sondern nur WLAN. Ich bin sicher, daß es funktioniert.


----------



## JesperMP (26 November 2013)

Welche Tablet PC gibt es für 300-400 €, und mit Windows 7 Ultimate oder Pro ?


----------



## DerMatze (26 November 2013)

Lukler schrieb:


> Hallo JoeJo,
> 
> hast du dir ein Tablet gekauft? wenn Ja wie läuft dies? Bin auch auf der suche nach einem geeigneten Tablet für meine Gebäudeautomation



Hallo Lukler,

ich habe etwas ähnliches bereits umgesetzt. Habe dazu dieses Tablet gewählt, WinCC flex 2008 RT drauf und gut --> läuft!
Die Reaktion lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig, aber es ist ok.
Da gibt es zwar keine Wandhalterung für, aber eine Docking Station für ca 70€ die kannst du auf ein Regal o.ä. stellen.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## Lukler (26 November 2013)

Ja sieht auch nett aus. Bin jetzt gerade mit dem Rohbau fertig. Nun werde ich langsam aber sicher die Steuerung vor Ort einbauen. Ich lasse mir die Entscheidung der Visu mal noch frei. Denke das ich aber am Anfang mit _ISWVis mobile _arbeite. Bin mal gespannt ob ich dies alles so umsetze wie ich mir es vorstelle.


----------



## bernhardjunk (5 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
hat das schon mal jemand mit einem Thin Client versucht? Ich habe hier einen von Dell da ist bereits Windows-CE drauf. Wie kann ich den als OP verwenden?
Gruss

Bernhard Junk


----------



## DerMatze (5 Dezember 2013)

bernhardjunk schrieb:


> Windows-CE



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wird das nicht funktionieren, du brauchst mindestens XP Pro.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## bernhardjunk (5 Dezember 2013)

Aber auf den Panels läuft doch auch nur Windows-CE.
Ich wollte am Thin Client über USB ein BS aufspielen und könnte dann die RT nutzen. Hat schon jemand es versucht?
Gruss
Bernd


----------



## dennisbz (5 Dezember 2013)

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben - ich hatte neulich 'meinen' VB von Siemens im Haus und bei nem ähnlichen Thema, eher im Smalltalk, meinte er, es gäbe auch ein App zur Visualisierung. Keine Ahnung ob das so stimmt, wär aber sicher eine Lösung, eine interessante. 

gruß dennisbz


----------



## dennisbz (5 Dezember 2013)

Hat mich jetzt doch auch interessiert ;-)
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/simatic-wincc-oa-operator/id681238489?mt=8 - was ist wincc oa?
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/s7-monitor/id553178013?mt=8 - ganz witzig vielleicht
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/myscada-mobile-lite/id576234648?mt=8 falls du Größeres vorhast ;-)

Ganz so schlecht schaut das find ich nicht aus.


----------



## DerMatze (6 Dezember 2013)

bernhardjunk schrieb:


> Aber auf den Panels läuft doch auch nur Windows-CE.
> Ich wollte am Thin Client über USB ein BS aufspielen und könnte dann die RT nutzen. Hat schon jemand es versucht?
> Gruss
> Bernd


das ist ja richtig, aber auf den Panels ist ja die RT schon drauf. 
Wenn du auf einem PC eine (PC)RT laufen lassen möchtest brauchst du eben min. XP Pro und eine entsprechende Lizenz für die RT (auch Powertags)

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## Ralle (6 Dezember 2013)

WINCC OA ist eine HMI, die Siemens irgendwann zugekauft hat. Leider ist Siemens hier, wie auch bei Flexible auf die Schräge Idee gekommen, alle Visus müßten WINCC heißen, so dass wir hier immer wieder mit WINCC-Fragen konfrontiert werden, die aber WinCC Flex betreffen. Das haben die also noch einmal gebracht! (oder eher schon eimal) WINCC OA ist ein komplett eigenes/anderes "WINCC". Die betreffenden Marketing-Leute schmoren hoffentlich in ihrem eigenen Stück Hölle, das hätten sie glatt verdient!


----------



## dennisbz (6 Dezember 2013)

ROFLMAO

OT:
Bei Siemens werden öfters mal Entscheidungen getroffen, die schwer nachvollziehbar sind...


----------



## DerMatze (8 Dezember 2013)

dennisbz schrieb:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> OT:
> Bei Siemens werden öfters mal Entscheidungen getroffen, die schwer nachvollziehbar sind...




wie wahr! :sb5:


----------



## kunii (2 Oktober 2014)

Grüße Euch,


ich habe ein AcerW700 mit Win8.1 und dort WinCC Flex laufen. Die Installation ging Problemlos.

Ich habe das Projekt was auf meinem Server läuft kopiert und auf das Tablet kopiert. Die Runtime startet auch aber ich bekomme keine Verbindung zur Steuerung. Anpingen geht aber. Ich habe keine erklärung dafür. Es sit exact das gleiche Projekt wie auf dem Server, dort geht die Runtime. Auf dem Tablet nicht. 
Auf dem Tablet ist keine Step 7 installiert. Kann eine Runtime ohne Step 7 laufen?


----------



## JesperMP (2 Oktober 2014)

Du musst PG/PC Schnittstelle S7ONLINE einstellen.


----------



## kunii (2 Oktober 2014)

ok klar, aber dazu brauche ich ja Step 7 auf dem Tablet oder?


----------



## JesperMP (2 Oktober 2014)

Nein. Es wird installiert mit WinCC Flex RT.
Auf ein Win 7 PC befindet es sich unter Control Panel (kleine Ikone). Wo man es findet auf ein Win 8 PC weis ich nicht.


----------



## kunii (13 Oktober 2014)

So, weitere Fragen,

ich kann unter PG Pc Schnittstelle meine Wlan Netzwerkkarte nicht auswählen. Weil sie nicht drin vor kommt. Dem zu Folge funktioiert es auch nicht mit der Verbindung von Runtime zu Steuerung. 
Was kann ich jetzt tun? bei anderen geht es ja über Tablet.


----------



## kunii (17 Oktober 2014)

Für die Nachwelt.

Damit eine WinCC Flex Runtime auf Win 8.1 läuft:

Tablet mit Win 8.1 (nicht RT)
WinCC Flex 2008 V3 installieren
Drüber ein TIA V12 installieren
Dann taucht in PG - PC Schnittstelle unter der Systemsteuerung auch die WLan Karte als Zugriffspunkt auf.

Und es läuft....!


----------



## JesperMP (17 Oktober 2014)

kunii schrieb:


> Drüber ein TIA V12 installieren


Kostet ja mehr als der Tablet !


----------



## Astralavista (17 Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht reicht es schon einfach ein aktuelles Simatic-Net zu installieren. TIA auf nem Tablet stell ich mir grad horrormäßig vor, wenn man sieht wie TIA schon einen normalen Rechner nur durch die Installation in die Knie zwingt.


----------



## PKN93 (1 April 2015)

Guten Abend, auf dem Tablet kann 8.1 drauf sein (kein rt!) dann sollte Step7 installiert werden (keine Lizensierung notwendig!) Danach dann die WinCC flex sp3 Runtime. Sollte die Software bei der installation Probleme wegen der Betriebssystemversion machen, einfach mal google fragen gibt viele tuts was man machen kann das es geht! Dann kann man die PG Schnittstelle anpassen.


----------

